# Pulled Pork??



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2020)

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 19, 2020)

Funny

Gary


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hilarious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2020)

Poor Little Piglet!!  (holding back Bear Tears!!)

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 29, 2020)

Ah yes.  Friendship.
LOL
Gary


----------

